# I think he broke my nose!



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh and I went out the backdoor onto the deck this morning to go out and play. Stosh bent down to pick up a frisbee to play with and I bent down to put on my shoes...at the same time his head came up. The top of his head met the bridge of my nose, and of course I was wearing glasses. SMACK! 
Now my nose is all swollen and turning blue, no blood though so maybe it's not actually broken. The good news is Stosh is doing great and starting to look like his old self again!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh man I feel for you. Raven bruised my nose and gave me a concussion when she was about 10 months old. Same scenario, I bent down to pick something up and she went to give me a kiss. SMACK!! I couldn't wear glasses for a month.

Glad Stosh is feeling better and hopefully you heal up quickly!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

That happened to me a few years ago. Bent down to pick up a dog food dish, Fado (mr kissy) came up to kiss me and bam.... Broke across the bridge of my nose.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Ouch! That had to hurt!

My cousin's daughter just had a dog head/human tooth run in. She's 6 and had an adult tooth coming down. The impact pushed the tooth back up a little - dentist said it should be fine. Ouch!

Is Stosh going to make you wear an e-collar?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

When my daughter and I went to pick Shasta up at the vet Thursday, Shasta's head somehow made contact with my daughter's nose. Thankfully...no swelling or bruising but there was a lot of drama and complaining. My oldest daughter is quite the Drama Queen.


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

Owww, my nose aches just thinking about that!

Several years ago, Gunnar was playing with a toy & whipping his head around in a figure eight when he bashed my kneecap with his hard head. I passed out from the pain. As soon as I came to, I immediately wanted to pass out again. I realized my knee was badly injured, so I dragged myself over to the phone to call my sis-in-law (to drive me into town) & my HMO for a Dr. appointment. I was still seeing flashing lights, the pain was so bad. When the advice nurse answered the phone, I managed to stammer: "I just injured my left hind leg. Er.... I mean.... uh.... Yeah." 

When she finally stopped laughing & gasping for breath & regained her ability to speak, her first question wasn't about my health & welfare; it was, "HOW many animals do you have?" :blush:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh ya I have had my glasses shoved into my face so hard I thought they would have to be surgically removed! Luckily it only felt worse than it looked.

You poor thing, it has been a ruff year and your not starting this one off on the right foot/paw! Hoping your nose is just bruised and not broke.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I have had a similar experience - ouch! We have a 155 pound Great Dane, & I am SO careful never to stand over his head! My little French Bulldog boy, however, HAS spit my lip while jumping up to kiss me & not remembering to cover those teeth!! I'm reeloing in pain, & he is still licking & smiling! Gotta love 'em!:wub:


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

@Maxtmill, I was going to say I have had this happen but with my Great Dane. I was tying my shoes Max was sniffing my shoes then he sneezed and smashed his huge skull bone into my nose! LOL its funny now but wasnt back then.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't think your nose has to bleed if it's broken. Keep a close eye on it. I'm no nose expert, but I've heard that it is much less painful to get it checked and fixed now, then to wait till it begins to heal on it's own. 

Super glad to hear Stosh is feeling better!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

ouch! I hope you're nose isn't broken. Glad to hear Stosh is feeling better!


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Ouch. My Lab did that to me a few weeks ago. I was looking for the remote under the coach and he was "helping". As I was getting up, he managed to crack me in the face with his head. I did bleed and even had a bit of a bruise, nothing broken though. 

Glad to hear Stosh is doing better, I have been following.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear that your nose was hurt! Extremely glad to hear that Stosh is getting better..what a relief!! 

I know exactly how that feels, thanks to Nadia. She does the same thing to me all the time because she is hyper. I get a lotta fat lips from her too!

Last weekend, I went to give my granddaughter a hug from behind as she was opening the door. She turned quickly and bashed her shoulder into my nose, causing my glasses to smash up against the bridge of my nose. Nothing nearly as hard as Nadia does to me, but it hurt worse!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Not funny, but I couldn't help giggling I think Stosh wanted YOU to have a sore nose like his)

Once one of the dogs did this to my husband, but he ended up having a tooth knocked out


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Hope your nose is OK. Also hope you have it checked out, it could be broken.
I got a fat lip and some teeth loosened last week the same way.
OUCH !!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing- now we both have sore noses


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree...he wanted you to feel his pain


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

*ouch* Just reading this makes me wince. 

One time my parent's great dane puppy did that to me, jumped up - hit me in the lower jar - and I was seeing stars and almost passed out. I had to go sit down for awhile!


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Not dog related but I feel your pain none the less. A few years ago, while on a hunting trip, I took a hasty shot at a turkey with my Weatherby 300 magnum. The rifle jumped out of my shoulder and the scope relocated my nose. Had to straighten it myself. Blood everywhere. But hey, I got the turkey! Best wishes with Stosh's recovery.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice ones!! ^^^


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry, I hope you feel better soon and the nose doesn't stay blue and swollen. XD If it makes you feel any better, I think most of us can sympathize with your plight. My darling dog chipped one of my front teeth last summer ... had to go to the dentist to have it fixed.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL! Oh I know that hurts, sorry.

I was bending down for a ball, just as Whitney was leaping up to land on the dog shelter (about 40 or 45 inches off the ground).

Anyway, the collision was forehead to forhead. She did not eat for two days. I lost my legs and nearly threw up. I STILL call her Whitney Warhead.

Another collision caused all the bloodvessels to burst in Milla's eyes making her look high as a kite. I put the injury to myself out of my mind on that one. 

Last week, Milla again, connected with my knee-cap. It is all black and blue.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Ouch! When Sigurd was around 6 months old I was reaching down to pick up a ball, he was sort of underneath my face and he looked up or moved quickly, don't really know, and the top of his head smacked sooo hard onto the bottom part of my jaw. I bit my lip, that totally stunned me for a few minutes.


----------



## Louis (Nov 6, 2010)

Storm cloud was trying to put his front paws on the couch thursday,when i got home from work.He wanted to plant a big fat kiss on daddy.But he is a VERY clumsy 10 month old.And instead of front paws on the ar of couch,it was a straight right to my right eye.Now i am sporting new year shiner,and a cut under my eye.Got to love our ditsy GSD'S.


----------



## gsdmi (Apr 4, 2009)

OUCH. I thought I broke my cheekbone a few years ago. We have a routine -- I come home, go to the bedroom to change, our girl always runs in and jumps on the end of the bed to wait for me. One night she went to the kitchen to check out the pizza . . .she realized I went to the bedroom and came running.

Just as I was bending to take off my shoe, she came running full speed, flying onto the end of the bed, her nose collided with my cheek. It hurt so bad I couldn't even scream, when I could I was more worried about her nose being broken. I had a black eye, swollen shut and the side of my face bruised -- and also got funny looks from people when I said the dog did it.

They can be clutzy, but love them all the more . . . .


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Well at least I'm not alone!! My nose is almost as dark and wide as Stosh's tonight...I can honestly say that I feel his pain


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

Hope your nose is better soon. My big boy head butted me once. He was sitting near me...watching my every move, head tilted, ears listening for every sound... you know the look. I decided to growl at him.... for fun..... not a good idea. He stared at me and then head butted me and ran away. I will not try that again.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh that had to hurt! Dogs have such hard heads! I hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Glad he's feeling better, but that stinks about your nose. Zeb is such a klutz, he knocks into me often without realizing it. Never had him headbutt my nose though. I can only imagine the pain!


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh no!...thats terrible. Hope you and Stosh both mend quickly...

I see lots of "my dog did this to me" posts here so I might as
well add mine as well.

My old shepherd Mikey would get wound up sometimes and
come running at me. He would launch himself at me like the
dogs going after the guy in the bite suit. He would angle his
"attack" so he would sail right past me and nip me on the arm
as he passed.

One time he misjudged and hit me square in the chest.
70 pound dog running at full tilt and hit square in the chest.
Even though Im a pretty big guy it knocked me right off my feet
and I went down hard. Hit my head on the ground and ended
up with a big knot on the side of my head plus it knocked the wind
out of me.

To help matters along Mikey thought I was still playing so he came
over and jumped on top of me again. It took a few minutes to come
to my senses and stagger into the house. I was OK except for the
bump and a pretty good headache.

I think Mikey realized he had hurt me because he acted very
sheepish for quite a while afterward.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Hoping you are feeling better today!

Yesterday I was playing with Nadia with the flirtpole. She likes to stay real close to me as she tries to chase it, and when she missed the toy on it, she got my leg. Nothing more than a bruise, but I yelped anyway. I knew it would happen some day too.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Had to add mine, it happened last night. Hubby has been trying to teach Hondo to speak. He gets him excited and then Hondo will sorta whine bark. However, Hondo is also juming up on hubby in the process. 

I was scolding hubby for teaching Hondo to jump up on him, and hubby insisted that he could eventually take that small detail out of the 'speak' command. I was sitting at the computer....well, actually pouting because it took a long time for me to keep Hondo from jumping on the sliding glass door....when hubby in all of his wisdom asked Hondo, "Who loves me?" and Hondo jumped up while he bark/whined.....and caught hubby in the ...well sensitive area. Hubby hit the floor, Hondo danced all over him, and I being the wise one stated plainly, "I told you so."


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Lilie that's awesome!


----------



## Rush (Dec 13, 2010)

Ouch, yeah unfortunately injury is the side effect of animals 

My Old Shepherd Broke my nose
My English Mastiff dislocated my Knee
My Current Australian Shepherd Split my lip
Along with the assortment of other injuries, I just can't be around them without getting hurt. 

Feel better!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh it's nice and blue today but only really hurts when I bend down.


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

I do hope it is just a bad bruise! Such great news that Stosh is better!


----------

